# E-cigs much safer than normal smokes



## kimbo (29/3/15)

"Nicotine e-cigarettes do not cause cancer, do not kill people. They've been on sale since 2007 in the west and there are no reports of cancer or suchlike from them."

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=11424178

Reactions: Like 3


----------

